# 74ls47 Display 7 segmentos



## mr_lulo (Oct 31, 2006)

hola compañeros, alguien me puede ayudar un poco con las conexiones entre un 74ls47 y un display de leds de 7 segmentos, debo usar anodo comun o catodo comun... si pueden por favor ilustrenme con esquemáticos


----------



## Xenon (Oct 31, 2006)

74ls47 esta diseñado para display de anodo comun y el 74ls48 para display de catodo comun.

http://www.robotstore.com/download/47811.pdf

aqui, puedes ver como funciona y se conecta.

espero que te ayude.

saludos 8)


----------



## LOBO27 (Nov 21, 2009)

para el primer comentario es anodo comun


----------



## hector2792 (Jul 8, 2010)

mr_lulo dijo:


> hola compañeros, alguien me puede ayudar un poco con las conexiones entre un 74ls47 y un display de leds de 7 segmentos, debo usar anodo comun o catodo comun... si pueden por favor ilustrenme con esquemáticos


----------

